# New Bow



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i am gonna be getting a new bow sometime in the near future hopefully and was wondering what type i should get under $600. also say the model and tell me why i should get it. i have a 27inch draw and weight can be 50-70


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Any elite great warranty an smooth as a babys butt

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Wheres Bowtech??? bowtech has some great bows, since diamond is there offish brand ill go with id go with a diamond


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Are you looking for a bow for $600 or a setup for $600? I voted PSE because I really like their lineup. The Bow Madness line is a great place to start, but the Vendetta and EVO are steps above. You'll need to purchase a gently used Vendetta or EVO to get that $600 mark. I wouldn't just poll these 3 manufacturers though. There are alot of great bow lineups. Take a look at Elite and Darton as well as the others. Shoot as many as you can, then buy the one that fits you and your budget.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

if you dont care if it's brand new or used there are plenty of Mathews, Hoyts, PSE's etc. in the classifieds that are in great shape and a higher end bow for the same price.
I got my Monster for $500 on archery talk and my dad got his Monster XLR8 for $525, and there are some Z7's for $600 or less, and some Maxxis' for that as well and some alphaburners in that range as well along with any others.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh and if you do get a diamond dont even try to shoot there 2011 bows exept there razor edge the outlaw and other bows of 2011 have the tear drop solocams and they are suppused to be smooth but you will hit a huge wall half way through your draw that will give you the full draw weight plus and i was thinking it would really be even harder in a treestand ot ground blind just my suggestoin on there 2011 bows are not that great this year and agian bowtech has some really good bows like the Assassin 600 bucks fully setup and ready to hunt and shoot fanominal, highley suggest this bow!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks string snapper ive been looking at a outlaw


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

get the strike bow its nice it pulls back nice


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

im not getting a bear


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Pse: Bow Madness XL, Bow Madness 3G
Hoyt: Rampage XT
Bowtech: Assassin, Heartbreaker
Elite: Used Z28, Used GT500

Jake


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> im not getting a bear


why?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Out of the ones listed go pse.. The cast riser hoyts are ok, but not too speical

I you are in no hurry, go hit up all the shops around you an find when/what they got on close out. You can get a holdover for 600$ new


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

at 27 " and 60 # , you will get the most out of a heartbreaker. read my sig.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

get the new pse revenge its a 2012 or the bow madness 3g


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hoyt Rampage XT! it draws smooth, has a great back wall and is fast even with a short drawn length. it also hold very stable.

check it out! http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/details/rampage+xt

and this too http://outwriteoutdoors.com/the-hoyt-rampage-xt-seriously-the-best-bow-for-the-money


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Out of the ones I listed Id get the Bow Madness 3G or maybe a Supra. I have a RXT and IMO it's a piece of junk. But I like a long ATA and then I don't like the fuel cams.


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

Out of those bows, hoyt all the way, but also try the new bowtech's. The assassin especially.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

maybe take a look at the bowmadnesses from pse???? just an idea


----------

